# Pungo Classic Fishign Kayak for sale



## Va_yakfisherman (Feb 14, 2003)

Say it ain't so! But yes it is, the Pungo is for sale! This is a great boat. It is in really good shape with only a few scraps with the oyster shells (you get them chasing the drum and specks). So if you are in the search for a fishing kayak or know a friend that is, this is a steal. Fully rigged and with all the extras. All you need is a PFD and you are on your way. 





For Sale 
Pungo Classic with Phase 3 Seat 
$500 OBO 
Comes with everything you need to go fishing: 
Two Scotty Rod Holders 
Scotty Sea Light 
Paddle 
Paddle Clips 
Paddle Float 
Wilderness Systems Mini Skirt 
Wilderness Systems Cockpit Storage Cover 
Bilge Pump 
Anchor Shuttle System 

All this is valued at over $900. Its a great deal. The time is right for kayak fishing! 

Call 757-748-9425


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Do you think that thing can hold a 6'3'', 220 lb guy with gear?


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

........or how about a 6-4" dude at 275"???????????????? he he i allready know
:barf:


----------



## Ruedy (Oct 10, 2000)

Hey there VA_yakfisherman!

Is this the same boat you used as a visual aid at the Fishin Show seminar last Friday night?....Sounds like it.....It's a good deal, but I'm hopin to rig out a Cabo soon for me & the KID........GREAT seminar, by-the-way.


----------



## Va_yakfisherman (Feb 14, 2003)

Well first thing first, the boat is sold. Thanks for the interest guys. Yes Johnnyleo11 it would have held you just fine. I am about 6'3", 240 and it worked fine for me. Jay you need a barge, like the Cobra Fish and Dive. Good Luck. Ruedy, it was not the same boat. The one at the show was the new Pungo 140, the udated verison of the Classic. They still sell the Classic but its now called the Pungo 120. It was a pleasure to meet you. Good luck rigging the Cabo. See you on the water.

Darrell


----------

